# Using Cryos Denmark



## fertility123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am new here and just looking for abit of information on this subject as i have read that some people have done this successfully without any problems yet others and saying its illegal in the UK.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

If you head over to the Cryos thread in 'donor sperm' you'll probably find all the info you need and even more from people who have done it, rather than just the wales board (which in comparison is quite a small selection)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288865.0


----------

